# Nils blade



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

So had a poor day on the ice yesterday compounded with only drilling 3 holes. Drilled the first 2 holes like a hot knife through butter, perfect. The next hole I drilled was near a dock piling and after I drilled the hole I pushed the auger down like I normally do to clear some slush from the hole. Well I hit a rock or something else hard and my auger was done for the day.

Anyone have advice on where to get it looked at in Central Ohio or ideas on blade replacement?

Thanks!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

_"you can also get a Nils sharpened for $20, plus shipping both ways. Google "Frank Deluca Nils". Guys on another forum says it cuts better than new when they get it back from him, if that's even possible."_


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Jason what size nils do you have?


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

Yes - definitely reach out to Frank. He does a great job and has quick turnaround. I also bought a spare auger head and always carry it just in case...

Franks contact info: [email protected]


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Frank Deluca is the man!


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

I believe my Nils is a 6". It was cutting like butter too. I will reach out to Frank and see what he can help me out with. Thanks guys!


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

If you still have my number give me a text. I have a extra cutting head you can use.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

This’ll prob be my luck. Ordered the nils 6 inch trekker today. I’ll bring my bar for back up just in case.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Hailtothethief you will be so glad that you're only using that spud for thickness. I started with a spud bar then went to the cup auger. Using a nils with a drill, you'll wonder why you waited so long. Just make sure you use higher amp batteries, those 2.0 amp won't work. Not high jacking the thread, MD is picking up my extra cutting bit this afternoon so he can fish while his is getting sharpened.


----------



## eyeballs (May 1, 2005)

quackpot said:


> Hailtothethief you will be so glad that you're only using that spud for thickness. I started with a spud bar then went to the cup auger. Using a nils with a drill, you'll wonder why you waited so long. Just make sure you use higher amp batteries, those 2.0 amp won't work. Not high jacking the thread, MD is picking up my extra cutting bit this afternoon so he can fish while his is getting sharpened.


what make a difference in the drill?I have a newer Milwalki but not the fuel one...just asking have no idea thanks


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

No you need higher amp batteries I believe any drill will work. I used to have one of the bits that just hooked the auger to the drill. I used a snap-on 18volt with it but the drill was heavy and batteries didn't like the cold.


----------

